# my favorite lotion receipes #1



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 3, 2008)

this is a wonderful light, non-greasy jelly-like lotion. if you stay within the framework of the receipe you will get consistantly great results time after time.

makes approx 32 oz

60 grms: virgin coconut oil, mango butter, shea butter or cocobutter
32 grms: emulsifying wax
   1 tsp vit-e t-50

genttly warm until waxes melt.

600 grams:  aloe vera JUICE, distilled water, herbal tea infusion,  strained coconut milk, or any non-sticky liquid

200 grams:  aloe vera GEL-w.s.p. or bb, etc.

    1 tsp citric acid

WARNING: do not use steric acid or you will lose the jelly-like texture!

OPTIONAL:  1 tbsp goatsmilk, 1 tsp honey, green tea and grapeseed extracts.

gently warm then slowly add oil/wax mix while hand stirring.  i do not reccommend stickblending, as you do not want to create foam.  stir for a few minutes, let cool, come back in 10 minutes, stir some more until room temp.

add germaben II-E according to mfg reccommendation

add fragrance and color if desired.

i love liberty natural's lemon tea tree oil--it is fabulous, and an e/o

also i color some a peachy-orange and use cantaloupe-f.n.w.l. awesome!

this is such an easy one that you can easily make-it-your-own!  use chamomile tea or roobus tea.  you are only limited by your imagination.

hope you enjoy this! 

tell me how you made it yours.

monet


----------



## digit (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks you again Monet!! This looks great. I have all the ingredients (just got some yummy FO's from Flickers) and hope to give it a try next week. I will let you know how it turned out.   

Digit


----------



## Laurie (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that recipe.  It will probably be a couple months till I can try it because I don't have all the indgred. and I just made a couple of large orders so I will wait till I can justify another order.  But I will store the recipe away till then

I will report to when the time comes.

Laurie


----------



## Sudsy Bubbles (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Monet...that is kind of you to share. I've not made much lotion except with a pre-made base so I am excited about trying your recipe.

I have to get some ingredients but I'll let you know how it turns out.

Sudsy Bubbles


----------



## heartsong (May 10, 2009)

*x*

  (bump for newbies)


----------



## Jody (May 10, 2009)

Mmmmm sounds awesome.  I have all the ingredients.  I will probably try this tomorrow.

Thanks so much Monet.


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

Monet thank you!!!  Is Aloe Vera Extract ok to substitute for Aloe Vera Juice?

I have all the rest of these ingredients and want to try it.

Again Monet thank you for your generousity - it's people like you that make this forum the amazing place that it is!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (May 10, 2009)

*x*

i love to share, lindy!  thank you for the kind words.

that way someone else has a chance to push the envelope and improve on it.

in the end, we all benefit!

aloe extract may should work if it is like a 20:1 concentrate, only use a little bit as this will make it sticky.

i would go ahead and try it-make a 1/2 batch.

its a pretty forgiving recipe.

good luck-let's hear how it went!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

How about aloe vera powder? I have powder not juice heh


----------



## heartsong (May 11, 2009)

*x*



			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> How about aloe vera powder? I have powder not juice heh



that stuff is really concentrated! add 1/4 tsp to warm liquid, stir and let sit to re-constitute.

(BTW< rupert is a kick!)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

Good to know!!! (thanks rupert is really friendly if you offer him food  :wink: )


----------



## andreja (Aug 7, 2009)

how about other preservative? I can only get ahold of Paratexin IPT. Should work, right?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 11, 2009)

how much fo?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 13, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> how much fo?



i all depends on your own personal taste.  (and who your supplier is) 

i would start with 1/2 tsp, blend it in well, and leave over night. the one thing i have noticed is that f/o's seem to get stronger after they have sat a little while.

if it still isn't strong enough after 24 hrs, add a litte more.  

it is better to add too little than too much!  :shock:


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 21, 2009)

> 60 grms: virgin coconut oil, mango butter, shea butter or cocobutter
> 32 grms: emulsifying wax
> 1 tsp vit-e t-50



Is it 60 grms of any of thoses listed-- coconut or mango or shea or cocobutter-- or is it 60 grms of coconut, mango butter thern either shea or cocobutter?-- hope that made sense!

You said to melt the waxes.-- Just melt the emulsifying wax until melted then add the oils/butters or all together?-- sorry for the silly questions


Are you using canned goats milk or or powdered goats milk? 

Can you use something else besides Germall II?-- Where to get it?

Silly question but asking anywpay-- where can i get a gram scale or how do you convert grams to ounces?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 21, 2009)

spotts71 said:
			
		

> > 60 grms: virgin coconut oil, mango butter, shea butter or cocobutter
> > 32 grms: emulsifying wax
> > 1 tsp vit-e t-50
> 
> ...



60 grms TOTAL of whatever butter you choose

melt the em wax with the oils and mix well. then add the liquids slowly to it.

brambleberry or fom nature with love has germaben II and germall
also www.lotioncrafter.com

you can use  fresh, canned or reconstituted milk products.  usually any more leaves a tacky feel on your skin.  i like to use a blend of food grade aloe vera and chamomile tea.


----------

